# Reasonably Priced Variable Wattage Voltage Device



## ET (14/2/14)

hey all. as much as i love my little basic evic's, they are regulated devices that can't draw too much current and so doesn't really put out much oomph. what i need is a reasonably priced 18650 device what i can at the very least play around with the wattage with (with a decent battery inside of course). what would people suggest i look at?


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

SVD , it is my go to device


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

It depends on your budget dude. There are many options.


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

limited funds at the moment but i do not mind saving up for something awesome  basically want something that will decently power my protanks and aga t2. keep on watching these clips on the internet where people build their own coils and then talk about ramping up the watts. me and my evic is then left behind in the dust. it's like my car can only drive in 1st gear and all these people who have 5 speed gearboxes come zooming past me. sure i still get to my destination but not nearly as fast or easy


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/2/14)

SVD or even a MVP ....cos your worth it ... 

He he he


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

And watch the classifieds and bargain!


----------



## shabbar (14/2/14)

@Matthee i was waiting for you to say REO ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (14/2/14)

i'll get a reo when i have a proper job again


----------



## Riaz (14/2/14)

I've got an EGO SLB for sale

Check the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (14/2/14)

Innokin SVD - can't go wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Hi @denizenx 

I have the SVD and am very happy with it. Goes up to 15 watts. Am using it at 12 watts on a 1.6 ohm coil on my IGO-L and its performing beautifully. Using the Efest 30 amp 1600 mah 18650 i got from Skyblue a while ago. Obviously this is overkill given this battery is best for much higher current applications but it works very well for me. 

I think someone said you can go as low as about 1.2 ohms on the SVD. 

I think @Gizmo is selling his one in his latest post in the classifieds.


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi @denizenx
> 
> I have the SVD and am very happy with it. Goes up to 15 watts. Am using it at 12 watts on a 1.6 ohm coil on my IGO-L and its performing beautifully. Using the Efest 30 amp 1600 mah 18650 i got from Skyblue a while ago. Obviously this is overkill given this battery is best for much higher current applications but it works very well for me.
> 
> ...


We have recently found out the SVD can actually run quite lower resistances, I think @Gizmo ran a 0.9 ohm coil. I have a 1.1 ohm coil on mine at the moment. Obviously one needs to use the right battery for such lower ohms, like your Efest 30 amp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (15/2/14)

SVD is always a good choice. Mine still rocks after about 8 months. The good old Vamo is an obvious choice if you're on a budget. Does all the necessary functions with the ease of a 3 button device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (16/2/14)

the svd is starting to look pretty yummy, especially if i can put an 18350 bat in there


----------

